# How about --- instead?



## devientmelody

somebody asked me out to dinner but i prefer to drink instead. so do i reply 

언제 저녁 사줄게?
필요 없어요 (i want to say 'no need' but not to mean). 술 마시면 어때?

this is the only way i can reply, not sure if its correct? is there any other way to express my thought?
I think this can apply to many suggestion i do not wish to attend, and instead making my own suggestion. Could come in very handy.


----------



## hyundor

I think "필요없어요" is a little bit cold expression in korea.
instead of that,

"(저녁)도 좋지만, (술 마시면) 어떨까?"
 (Dinner) is great, but how about the (drinking)?


----------



## Kross

Hello, devientmelody

One more thing to add here: It would be making the embarrassing situation more understandable and acceptable if you could say a good excuse to the favorer right after you have to answer negatively and before you want to make your own alternative. (The excuse doesn't have to be true, but being true will almost always benefits you more in the long run. #LifeWisdomInKorea)


----------



## mille gateaux

devientmelody said:


> somebody asked me out to dinner but i prefer to drink instead. so do i reply
> 
> 언제 저녁 사줄게?
> 필요 없어요 (i want to say 'no need' but not to mean). 술 마시면 어때?



I totally agree with Hyundor.
If you say 필요없어요, he or she might never ask you out again.

To make your own suggestion(A) and decline gently another(B), 
B보다 A 어때요? Here, '보다' means 'rather than', "밥보다 술 어때요?" 

You can also use '대신에', which means 'instead'
How about (A) instead of (B) = B 대신 A 어때요? "밥 대신 술 어때요?"


----------

